

Java can be significantly faster than C  - whakojacko
http://vanillajava.blogspot.com/2011/08/java-can-be-significantly-faster-than-c.html

======
igouy
Someone contributed a Java program to the benchmarks game, that used a
different algorithm than the other programs, apparently just so they could
flame bait.

"Obviously when programs implement different algorithms that difference may
itself be enough to explain any difference in program performance."

<http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/>

